# Windows XP crash



## Tgace (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey! Im running windows XP home edition and everytime I try to open control panels it crashes. Any sugestions?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2005)

Check for spyware, update and check for viruses.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 30, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Hey! Im running windows XP home edition and everytime I try to open control panels it crashes. Any sugestions?


if you installed any programs recently go into system restore and pick the most recent point before the program was installed.
boot in safe mode run any virus scan and spyware scans you have.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 30, 2005)

system restore back to a time before your problem occured.  see if that helps.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> system restore back to a time before your problem occured.  see if that helps.


 Ah yes, system restore.  Good for bringing back viruses and worms you thought you got rid of 

 Run the scans, if your system has been compromised back up your files, and reinstall from scratch.  Then take steps to decrease the chances of it happening again.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 1, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Ah yes, system restore.  Good for bringing back viruses and worms you thought you got rid of




assuming that was the case, of course.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 1, 2005)

Well..ran the scans but it still refuses to open the control panel window. Looks like a system restore is in the future.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 1, 2005)

Have you installed anything lately that added a control panel?  Look for WildTangent in your program directory.  I've had a time with that before.

Download  StartUp Control Panel form Mike Lin.  I use it at work quite a bit.  That link is for the standalone version.  You can manage all startup apps and perhaps diagnose your issue here with it.

Good Luck

egg


----------



## Tgace (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Ill try that. For now though I just went to microsofts website and found all the Run commands to access the individual control panels. Thats working so far.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 1, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I just went to microsofts website and found all the Run commands to access the individual control panels. Thats working so far.


Cool, but you know that's just a workaround.  Not being able to open your CP directory is a bad thing and needs fixed.


egg


----------



## Tgace (Oct 2, 2005)

Web Root Spy Sweeper did the trick.....


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, that's good news!


----------

